
A stranger's TV went on spending spree with my Amazon account - miles
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/10/31/amazon_account_hacking/
======
elliekelly
I'm so glad to see this getting media coverage. I hope Amazon is forced to fix
this. Or at least explain themselves. HN user altmind submitted[1] the
original reddit post[2] yesterday but the HN thread seems to have been
overlooked.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21403793](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21403793)

[2]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/dpbt3t/the_perils...](https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/dpbt3t/the_perils_of_security_and_how_i_finally_resolved/)

------
Finnucane
Amazon allows non-Amazon devices to be connected to your account, but this
can’t be seen by customer or ordinary service reps? That seems weird.

